# Canning stuff at 40-50% off.



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Meijer has some canning jars on sale right now, got three boxes of deluxe jars for $7.20


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, you go biobacon! Next question... Three is all you bought!!!! :laugh:

You should have cleared the shelf and shared with your friends here, haha!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

If i only had more money i would have. Well Im waiting for them to put the regular mouth pint jars on sale like that. Meijer if your reading this please do so.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads-up... I may have to make a special trip to see if they're having the same sale around here!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

biobacon said:


> If i only had more money i would have. Well Im waiting for them to put the regular mouth pint jars on sale like that. Meijer if your reading this please do so.


I know what yall mean. With me bein off work right now, our preppin be at almost a standstill. Least ways we ain't broke inta the preps yet.

Lots a thins I'd like ta do right now, but it's all gonna have ta wait till after Christmas I be afraid.

Take advantage a them deals when ya can.

I got a line on sausage patties an beef patties I'll be taken advantage of next month I'm hopin.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

We don't have a Meijer =(


----------

